# Haltech E11v2 and 1.71 Haltech SW



## SLugg (Apr 4, 2007)

having some trouble with off idle jerkiness and over rich on boost on my R33 GTR
any one had similar probs , or can offer maybe a reason for this , I have had a go but am not making it any better.
thanks for your help


----------

